# un ou l'un, autre ou l'autre?



## Mayi

Salut à tous!
Estoy confundida sobre cuándo usar "un",  "l'un", "autre", "l'autre".
Se puede decir: J'ai deux assistants: *l**'**un* *qui* *me* guide, l'autre qui fait la mise au point. O J'ai deux assistants: *un* *qui* *me* guide, autre qui fait la mise au point.
¿Los dos son corrrectos? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
Gracias de antemano.
Mayi


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Mayi la frase corecta es :  *l'un qui me guide, l'autre qui fait la mise au point.*

*l'* : significa como *le*.   se usa *l'un et l'autre* cuando hay que distinguir el uno del otro.

Por ejemplo  al plural seria asin ; Dans ma ville les uns sont bruyants, tandis que les autres sont plus calmes. En mi ciudad , unos son ruidosos, mientras otros son más calmas.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Mayi

Hola Francisco Javier,
Gracias por la explicación, sobre todo el plural que no lo había considerado y que me hace ver que *le* me sobra porque en español no lo usamos.
Mayi



			
				Francisco Javier said:
			
		

> Hola Mayi la frase corecta es : *l'un qui me guide, l'autre qui fait la mise au point.*
> 
> *l'* : significa como *le*. se usa *l'un et l'autre* cuando hay que distinguir el uno del otro.
> 
> Por ejemplo al plural seria asin ; Dans ma ville les uns sont bruyants, tandis que les autres sont plus calmes. En mi ciudad , unos son ruidosos, mientras otros son más calmas.
> 
> Un Saludo.


----------



## julieb01

Mayi said:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> Estoy confundida sobre cuándo usar "un",  "l'un", "autre", "l'autre".
> Se puede decir: J'ai deux assistants: *l**'**un* *qui* *me* guide, l'autre qui fait la mise au point. O J'ai deux assistants: *un* *qui* *me* guide, autre qui fait la mise au point.
> ¿Los dos son corrrectos? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
> Gracias de antemano.
> Mayi



Puedes decir : 
 J'ai deux assistants: *l**'**un* *qui* *me* guide, l'autre qui fait la mise au point.
y tambien :
  J'ai deux assistants: *un* *qui* *me* guide,* un *autre qui fait la mise au point.

Las dos palabres han la misma significacion.

(Excusa me por mi espanol pero no hablabo espanol durante 4 anos)


----------



## Mayi

De acuerdo Julie, gracias.
Si no te molesta, yo te puedo ayudar con tu español:


			
				julieb01 said:
			
		

> Las dos palabras tienen el mismo significado.
> (Excúsame / perdóname / discúlpame por mi espanol pero no he hablabo espanol durante 4 anos)


----------



## julieb01

Gracias por tus correciones. Es muy importante para mi estar corregida.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Tengo una duda respecto a la traducción de estas expresiones : "l'un et l'autre" y "l'un ou l'autre". Pueden referirse a una persona o una cosa.

Yo siempre lo he dicho así : "el uno o/y el otro"

¿Me equivoco? 

gracias de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Sí y no: cuando en francés el *l'* tiene las más de veces valor eufónico en español poner *el* solo tiene aquí un valor enfático.
Réponse de normand: dependerá pues del contexto.

Pero no soy una experta, espera más respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## fragnol123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Sí y no: cuando en francés el *l'* tiene las más de veces valor eufónico en español poner *el* solo tiene aquí un valor enfático.


 
De acuerdo con Cintia. 

En francés _un ou autre_ es impronunciable, de ahí que la "l''" eufónica sea indispensable. 

En español _el uno y el otro_ es correcto, pero también puedes decir _uno *u* otro_. La conjunción "o" se transforma en "*u*" para que no hayan tres "o" seguidas.

_El uno y/o el otro (= los dos)_ : énfasis, insistes en la idea de que es más de uno.
_Uno y/u otro_ : indistintamente, cualquiera de los dos.

Un saludo.


----------



## yserien

Mayi said:


> De acuerdo Julie, gracias.
> Si no te molesta, yo te puedo ayudar con tu español:


 no he hablado (hablabo no)      así /asin no)


----------



## tom29

¡Entendido! Muchas gracias


Saludos


----------



## rocstar

Hola: 
En un curso de francés aparece la siguienta frase:

 La Tour Eiffel est *l'*un des sites les plus connus de Paris. 

Si alguien me puede decir si ese l' es correcto y a qué obedece o qué significa. Ya que si no estuviera para mi la frase estuviera correcta.

Merci, en avance.

Rocstar


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rocstar:

Uno  de los / una de las : (l')un des / (l')une des

Esta *l'* puede ponerse u obviarse. Para evitar un hiato y favorecer la pronunciación solemos usarlo. A la hora de escribir, resulta de un estilo más cuidado ponerlo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rocstar

Ok. Estas partes ¿cómo se leen?: *Est l'un* = ¿Elán? / ¿ *Est un*= Etán o Eán ? Pronunciación figurada en español.

Rocstar


----------



## Paquita

> Estas partes ¿cómo se leen?:


*Est l'un* = ¿Elán?  (salvo que "á" no es la exacta pronunciación del sonido "un"...)
*Est un*= Etán  (idem)


Eán  pero seguro que hay quien lo dice así ... 

Me parece que no lo diríamos nunca en la frase = "la Tour Eiffel *est un* site très visité" en que el hiato es horrible ; pero posiblemente en "la Tour Eiffel ? *C'est un* site très visité !" hablando mal, claro, lo mismo que decimos "chépa" (pronunciación figurada en francés) en lugar de "je ne sais pas".


----------



## rocstar

Merci à vous pour votre aide.

Rocstar


----------



## budhiprema

Hola todos, entonces..tengo esta duda, acabo de leer este comentario:

*"M. J. est une des rares people à prendre la peine de se changer avant de quitter sa salle de gym."*

¿Porque no se dice aqui 'M.J. est l'une des....?
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Porque no es ninguna una obligación, puedes poner l'un o un. Da igual.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

